# techPowerUp! Wiki



## nimd4 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's an attempt @ ripping the *ATITool Documentation Wiki* using Offline Explorer  ~500 KB .zip file: "techPowerUp! Wiki.zip"

FileFactory

```
http://www.filefactory.com/file/56681f/n/techPowerUp_Wiki_zip
```

RapidShare

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/170354095/techPowerUp__Wiki.zip.html
```

ps.


----------

